# Looking for a hunting club



## Lil Curve (Feb 23, 2011)

Looking for a hunting club in Northwest Florida. I know of a wonderful club just over the river in Al. But does anyone of ya'll know of any clubs in our area of north west Fl that will be taking new members for the 2012-2013 season? Or how I can find out where to find a list..if there is one. Thank you for any help.


----------



## bighunter1 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ive got tired of looking for club to join. So i found a guided hunt in alabama. So im going to use the money to go on a two day hunt up there. Its $600 for a two day hunt. You get to kill one buck and one doe and lodgeing and meals are included. Thats for the archery hunt. And i will get my management permit and just meat hunt locally


----------



## Lil Curve (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you Bighunter1, there are several clubs around here. But to find out who they are is a different story. My prob is I am a female. LOL Yep...it make a big prob. I was told if my husband wanted to join I could hunt. lol Dont have NO husband, been there, done that and even got the t-shirt. LOL I do hunt in Miss. with a friend on thier lease afew times a year. If I hear of a club I will give a shout out to you...would you do the same here?


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Allow Me To Say.......*

........that it is commendable that you have the desire to hunt(with OR without). Are you saying that a club told you that you could not join but you could hunt with your husband if HE JOINED ??? If that is so,it is extremely sad.

My wife hunts with me(OR... I hunt with her) all the time. In fact she killed the biggest deer of our club last year. She is my hunting partner. She kills,she drags,she hangs,she guts,she cuts up,AND she eats ....side by side, with me. 

Clubs in the local area(P'cola) will start to have openings just after deer season. Put the word out that you want to join one. Keep your eyes open. Talk around at the feed stores and CO-OP's. Watch the bulletin boards. Remember in Ala you start out by paying $275(IIRC) for a non resident big game license. 

Make sure to let everyone know if you are an accomplished hunter. Have your own equipment and are not afraid of "gettin' your hands dirty. I say the last with due respect, since I would not normally say this to a man. 

I will surely let you know by PM if I hear of anything. --- SAWMAN


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Click the underlined link below... we will be going through our waiting list in March after current members have had a chance to pay their deposit. Also scroll down on the comments, one of our female members has a couple of pics posted
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f48/new-members-needed-excellent-hunting-close-home-87705/


----------



## Lil Curve (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you Sawman, yep...a club did tell me MY HUSBAND could join but not just me...sad but true. I do not have a husband and not looking...sorry guys haha. I have been hunting since I was a young child with my dad and I love it. I will put the word out...and Thank you Try'n Hard for the link. I do know that I will be heading toward the East next year for duck hunting whick I just LOVE. Did not have a chance to put the duck boat in the water this year. I will keep looking for a club in our area in Fl. Thank you all for your help.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

makes ya wonder whats going on in that club that they wouldnt want a lady to join...


----------



## DougBaker (Feb 9, 2012)

*Looking for an opening in a hunt club*

Hello everyone. I'm going to be 61 next month and moved to Crestview two years ago from Maryland after retiring. I've been looking for an opening in club around the Crestview area for a while now and have come up empty.. If there is an opening somewhere not too far away please respond to my post. I've been hunting since I have been 12 and I'm well versed in hunting. Thanks all.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Look in hunting section. There is a thread title clubs looking for members. Should be able to find something in there


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Search for Westervelt and St Jo Hunting leases. They both have maps by county of clubs looking for members. Beware that new members don't get the best spots....it's a senority think.


----------



## DougBaker (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info


----------

